# On Birthdays, LeBron's Candle Burns Bright As Tiger's Flickers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> One grew up as the only child in a traditional family. The other was born to a teenage mother who remained a single mom.
> 
> The first of this pair to call Dec. 30 his birthday was reared on the edge of prosperity. The second survived at the precipice of poverty.
> 
> ...


http://kevin-blackistone.fanhouse.com/2009/12/30/on-birthdays-lebrons-candle-burns-bright-as-tigers-flickers/


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I am a HUGE fan of both ... I support Tiger and have no problem with him staying away from the media. He doesn't OWE anyone an explanation re: his personal and private life. He never has so why should he start now. Those who are dropping him now are themselves in trouble financially and relish this escape out of the contract. They can use that money they are paying Tiger:

AT&T ... competing with both cable companies, wireless companies and phone companes and NOT winning either.

ACCENTURE ... what a joke, Tiger certainly wasn't helping them to make money ... their image was damaged when they were Anderson & Company and caused ENRON to cheat and ultimately go out of business. I don't know of any large corporations using them, so they certainly needed the money they were paying Tiger.

The watch company, Hueger (sp?) ... do you know anyone that wears that watch?

And so on ...

They cannot take his game away from him and I'm sure he won't suffer from the loss of those contracts.

GOLF ... hasn't banned him from playing, so I'm not worried. The other golfers can't make money if Tiger doesn't play.

I do feel sorry for his wife, because on the surface, she seems to have done no wrong --- on the surface.

********************

As we all know, LeBron is young, anything can happen in 9 years and especially since he is young and unmarried. Tiger was once 25 and who would have thought he'd be in the situation he's in now? On the other hand, LeBron may fair better because he is NOT married.

Let's all pray that nothing is in LeBron's closet that will cause narrow-minded people to turn on him. Like Tiger, they CANNOT take his game away and he is a likeable personality.

If he doesn't rape, turn his back on his mom, or kids, he can do no wrong for me.

That's my opinion on the 'candles'; random thoughts at best.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I am a HUGE fan of both ... I support Tiger and have no problem with him staying away from the media. He doesn't OWE anyone an explanation re: his personal and private life. He never has so why should he start now. Those who are dropping him now are themselves in trouble financially and relish this escape out of the contract. They can use that money they are paying Tiger:
> 
> AT&T ... competing with both cable companies, wireless companies and phone companes and NOT winning either.
> 
> ...


Tiger doesn't have Kobe's character. He will never regain his sponsors unlike Kobe because he did it over ten times. Kobe was a true gentleman when he took Brandy to the prom and he was only rough with the girl in colorado because she enjoys rough sex.


----------

